# Removing Tag From T-shirt



## FLUTIE714 (Nov 9, 2006)

What Up Everyone!! If You Remove The Manufacture's Tag From A T-shirt What Must You Put On It If You Add Your Own Tag? Who Would Be A Good Company To Purchase Tags From?


----------



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi,

There have been several threads on re-labeling t-shirts here from time to time. These look good:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=696&highlight=relabelling
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=5108&highlight=relabelling

Generally, I just copy whatever the manufacturer's instructions are, unless I have a specific reason to do otherwise. The only time I've altered what was written is in the case of a cotton bodysuit sold in Australia that said "Do Not Tumble Dry" - I own a LOT of these for my own kids, and know they go fine in the dryer, so I relabel those as "Tumble Dry Low". Other than that, though, I reproduce all other information (thread content, country of origin, size, care intructions, etc.) as it was written, but with my own logo.

HTH,
Kath


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Also, most blanks have two tags: a tag with the brand of the blank, and a care instructions tag. Most of the time if you leave the care tag, and replace only the brand tag with your own branding, you will be legally compliant and have removed all of the extraneous branding from the blank.

It does help to be familiar with relabelling laws to be sure, but as a rule of thumb that will work _most_ of the time.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

FLUTIE714 said:


> Who Would Be A Good Company To Purchase Tags From?


Oh, and as for companies: people on the forums have reported good things about luckylabel.com and one of the forum sponsors, ClothingLabels4U as well as a couple of other companies I don't recall (I think Greg has a different supplier he's happy with?).


----------



## FLUTIE714 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks For The Info!!


----------

